# mic not working in skype 2 oss



## zarere (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all I need an advise with skype 2 oss. When I try to make a test call I hear my voice sounds like a robot. I have the following info in /dev/sndstat:

```
cat /dev/sndstat
 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #1 Digital> (play)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #2 Analog> (rec)
```
This is what i get in  /boot/loader.conf:

```
cat /boot/loader.conf 
it_ath_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
and in  rc.conf


```
cat /etc/rc.conf 

moused_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.1.127 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid SLACKWARE"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
sound_load="YES"
```
Dmesg shows the following info for my audio device:

```
dmesg |grep hda
hdac0: <ATI SB450 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xc0000000-0xc0003fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC883
hdac0: HDA Codec #1: Conexant (Unknown)
hdac0: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac0: hdac_command_send_internal: TIMEOUT numcmd=1, sent=1, received=0
hdac0: Codec #3 is not responding! Probing aborted.
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC883 PCM #2 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```

mixer shows this

```
/usr/home/martin]# mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mic      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mix      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
```
I need an advice please, how to fix my sound problem to hear my voice normally not sounding like a robot or just strange noise coming from the speakers. And at last here is what pciconf shows:

```
pciconf -vl  
             
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x59501002 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'RS480 Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x59501002 chip=0x5a341002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'RS480 PCI-X Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x59501002 chip=0x5a361002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'RS480 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x59501002 chip=0x5a371002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'RS480 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
atapci0@pci0:0:18:0:	class=0x01018f card=0x43791002 chip=0x43791002 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
ohci0@pci0:0:19:0:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x43741002 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB400 OHCI USB Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:19:1:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x43751002 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB400 OHCI USB Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:19:2:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x43731002 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB400 EHCI USB 2.0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:20:0:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x43721002 rev=0x83 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'ATI SMBus (x200)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
atapci1@pci0:0:20:1:	class=0x010182 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x43761002 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'PATA 133 Controller (SB4xx)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
hdac0@pci0:0:20:2:	class=0x040300 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x437b1002 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB450 High Definition Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:	class=0x060100 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x43771002 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
pcib4@pci0:0:20:4:	class=0x060401 card=0x00000000 chip=0x43711002 rev=0x80 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb1@pci0:0:24:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:1:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:2:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:24:3:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices (AMD)'
    device     = 'Athlon64/Opteron/Sempron (K8 Family) Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x71491002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
    device     = 'ATI MOBILITY /ATI RADEON X1300 (M52)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
ath0@pci0:4:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x04281468 chip=0x001c168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5006 family 802.11abg Wireless NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
rl0@pci0:6:1:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x813910ec rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (RTL-8139/8139C/8139D)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
cbb0@pci0:6:4:0:	class=0x060700 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x14121524 rev=0x10 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'ENE Technology Inc'
    device     = 'CB-712/714 CardBus Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
none1@pci0:6:4:1:	class=0x050100 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x05301524 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ENE Technology Inc'
    device     = 'Memory Stick Card Reader (CB-712/714/810)'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = flash
none2@pci0:6:4:2:	class=0x080501 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x05501524 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ENE Technology Inc'
    device     = 'Secure Digital Card Reader (CB-712/714/810)'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none3@pci0:6:4:3:	class=0x050100 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x05201524 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ENE Technology Inc'
    device     = 'PCI SmartMedia / xD Card Reader Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = flash
none4@pci0:6:4:4:	class=0x050100 card=0x009f1025 chip=0x05511524 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ENE Technology Inc'
    device     = 'PCI SD/MMC Card Reader Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = flash
```
Any suggestions?Thanks in advance.

P.S. When I put in sysctl.conf hw.snd.default_unit=1 or hw.snd.default_unit=2 my sounds is gone.


----------



## Pjoter (Oct 15, 2010)

What if you mute:


```
Mixer line     is currently set to  75:75
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
```

P.


----------



## zarere (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll try this when I go back home cause I'm currently at work. Thanks Pjoter.



			
				Pjoter said:
			
		

> What if you mute:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## mav@ (Oct 15, 2010)

Depending on codec, setting mic to 100% may mean 30dB pre-amplification. You may want to set lower level to avoid clipping due to input overload. Same (though in much smaller way) may be truth for rec control.


----------



## zarere (Oct 15, 2010)

Guys I want to say a big thank you on both of you. I set line to 0 and rec to 85 and now everything sounds really well.



			
				mav@ said:
			
		

> Depending on codec, setting mic to 100% may mean 30dB pre-amplification. You may want to set lower level to avoid clipping due to input overload. Same (though in much smaller way) may be truth for rec control.


----------



## Bunyan (Oct 17, 2010)

What if you add to your /boot/loader.conf

```
dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans=4
dev.pcm.0.play.vchans=4
hint.pcm.0.eq=1
hint.pcm.0.vpc=1
```
?


----------



## zarere (Oct 18, 2010)

I haven't checked with this option Bunyan but I'll keep this in mind. The previous stuff that mav@ and Pjoter advised me fixed the problem.



			
				Bunyan said:
			
		

> What if you add to your /boot/loader.conf
> 
> ```
> dev.pcm.0.rec.vchans=4
> ...


----------

